# Adoption Day activities and gifts



## Lady Lucy (Sep 28, 2005)

Our court date is coming up and we are trying to think of some ideas for how we can memorably spend the day and also what gifts we can buy our little boy (almost 2), some fun ones for now and some to be more long-lasting to mark the occasion.  Anyone able to offer ideas?
Cath


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi

Congratulations on your forthcoming trip to court, you are right to want to buy things and I have few suggestions.

For your little one, something that he is into at the moment that he could play with and you can keep once he is older.  With our DS who was 4 when we went to court, he liked the tellytubbies & we bought him his favourite character for him.  He is now 15 & we have Tinky Winky in his memory box as a reminder of the day we went to court.

On a more practical note, what about a lovely picture frame, with a picture of you all in it as a reminder of that special day.

Just a thought.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

We bought our DD a soft toy of her choosing at the museum shop next to the courthouse and a adult's silver bangle for her to have when she gets older. I bought her a pendant with her initial on the day that she was matched to us so she will have two special pieces of jewellery (but not too expensive in case she trashes them as a teenager) for when she is older able to understand and appreciate her life story. 

To celebrate we went for icecream sundaes with both sets of gandparents.  Formal celelbrations were held at her baptism a few weeks later.

Magenta x


----------



## Lady Lucy (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you both for those replies, you have given me some ideas.
Cath
x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

our ds was only10 months old when we went to court so we bought him a singing tamba (off tikabilla) to play with and a silver money box for his room, silver birth/adoption certificate holder and a lovely silver knife fork and spoon set to put away in his memory box 

pam xx


----------



## sammyjochick (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Cath

Your adoption day may well have been and gone by now?! So sorry if this post is to late - I'm a newbie.

Our little boy came to us when he was one but he was gone two when the adoption was legalised. On the day we (me and hubbie) just took him and his older brother for pizza, we wanted to keep it low key. A few weeks later we hired a hall and had a big party for family and friends - it was really informal but so nice. DH did a little speech and my kid sister did a very short reading; have you read this one...

Chosen Child
Not flesh of my flesh,
Nor bone of my bone,
But still miraculously my own.
Never forget for even a minute,
You did not grow under my heart,
But in it. 

I'll always remember our little man driving round the hall on a trike like a loony completely oblivious to the fact that all the fuss was for him. It was just lovely too to be able to thank everyone that had supported us, especially our referees.


----------

